# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Draft Virgil Goode for U.S. Congress 2014!!!

## Krzysztof Lesiak

Virgil Goode was a former member of the U.S. Congress from Virginia's 5th congressional district from 1997-2009. Despite originally supporting the Iraq War and the Patriot Act, he later became a huge ally of Ron Paul and was a member of the Liberty Caucus. In 2008, Virgil donated $500 to Ron Paul's presidential campaign. 

In 2010, Virgil joined the Constitution Party. In 2012, he was their presidential candidate. He came in 5th place nationally, with over 122,000 votes, or 0.09%.

Virgil is still very popular and well liked in his old congressional district. He got 2.58% for president in his home county, Franklin County. If Virgil ran for U.S. Congress in 2014 as the Constitution Party candidate, he could win with as little as 34% of the vote against the two duopoly candidates. Electing a U.S. Congressman would be a major breakthrough for the Constitution Party, and Virgil would be a key ally for the Liberty Movement. He would work closely with Justin Amash, Kerry Bentivolio, Walter Jones, Steve Stockman, and Thomas Massie.

*Help convince Virgil Goode to run for U.S. Congress in 2014!!!* Like and share the Facebook draft page below:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Draft...123872?fref=ts

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Bump! Please like and share far and wide!!

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Another bump. lol

----------


## Confederate

I think he should go back to the GOP and run for his old seat or whatever district he's now in.

He's already served as a Democrat, Independent, and Republican lol

----------


## Spikender

Is it just me or did you bump this thread three times in three minutes?

And unfortunately, it's hard to argue with Confed on this one. With the way things are right now, it's easier to try and get him into office through one of the two parties rather than try to get a candidate from the Constitution Party in.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> Is it just me or did you bump this thread three times in three minutes?
> 
> And unfortunately, it's hard to argue with Confed on this one. With the way things are right now, *it's easier to try and get him into office through one of the two parties rather than try to get a candidate from the Constitution Party in*.


That's the truth.  The CP doesn't even have a national HQ.  Their office is located within the law office of Jim Clymer (their 2012 VP candidate).  I don't believe they have any full time staff.  What is even worse is that in PA they couldn't even get on the ballot and received a grand total of 186 votes.  That's 186 votes in the state where the VP candidate has lived and worked for 64 years.  

The CP is dead.

----------


## jmdrake

I voted for Virgil in 2012 presidential general.  I support this.

----------


## Confederate

> I voted for Virgil in 2012 presidential general.  I support this.


Good man.

----------


## compromise

Virgil is generally a good fiscal conservative, but he will likely get little to no support from the big Tea Party/conservative groups, given his positions on free trade and campaign reform. He has to run as a Republican to have any chance of winning.

----------


## Spoa

Support. But I want him to run in the GOP Party and primary any one of the RINOs in Virginia (probably with the exception of Griffith who voted with us on the NDAA 2013).

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Constitution Party is better, all he needs is 34% of the vote in a 3 way race and he wins.

----------


## Confederate

> Constitution Party is better, all he needs is 34% of the vote in a 3 way race and he wins.


That's assuming the democrat gets 33%

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Constitution Party is better, all he needs is 34% of the vote in a 3 way race and he wins.


Is that ALL?  

If he wants a chance to win, unfortunately right now, it's going to have to be through one of the 2 major parties.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

Done.

----------


## liveandletlive

i put him in the same category as Kucinich, "fiscal conservative" notwithstanding, but i'd support him over a neocon. He's definitely not a liberty kind of guy with his other views IMO

as long as you folks here dont start pitching for Merlin Miller, i think we're good with Goode

----------


## angelatc

Isn't he a hardcore drug warrior?

----------


## Jingles

People are supporting this guy? He's horrible on social issues.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> as long as you folks here dont start pitching for Merlin Miller, i think we're good with Goode


I don't think he's in any way electable, but Miller is a good guy and sure beats the hell out of 99% of the hacks in Congress.  Same with Goode.  Sure they each have a few issues they are bad on (Miller is absolutely crazy about the death penalty), but when we've got Virginia representatives like Goodlatte, how can we complain about these guys for their imperfections?

----------


## Smart3

He would be running as an Independent Green.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Constitution Party is better, all he needs is 34% of the vote in a 3 way race and he wins.


Oh. Well, if that's all ... And say! I just realized something!

If this is true, then all the Libertarian Party has to do is get 34% of the vote in a 3-way race and they'll win!

Wow! Why didn't anyone think of this strategy before? It's a sure thing!

----------


## BamaAla

> I voted for Virgil in 2012 presidential general.  I support this.


Same here.

I liked the page OP!

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Hey, Virgil has come around to our way of thinking.

And I am a Constitution Party supporter, so I hope he runs with our party.

As for social issues, he is right on all of them, except drugs. To my knowledge, he does not want to legalize marijuana.

----------


## erowe1

Again, I like the idea. But he, like Baldwin, needs to run as a Republican.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Here we go again

----------


## Smart3

> Hey, Virgil has come around to our way of thinking.
> 
> And I am a Constitution Party supporter, so I hope he runs with our party.
> 
> As for social issues, he is right on all of them, except drugs. To my knowledge, he does not want to legalize marijuana.


You don't seem to know very much about Herr Goode. The man is a drug warrior, he would be the most anti-drug member of Congress if sent back. He was (and perhaps still is privately) one of those people who weren't exactly opposed to the death penalty for drug offenders. His radical immigration policy, his support for constitutional amendments banning same-sex marriage and abortion, etc are *not* the views of Ron Paul.

----------


## Confederate

> You don't seem to know very much about Herr Goode. The man is a drug warrior, he would be the most anti-drug member of Congress if sent back. He was (and perhaps still is privately) one of those people who weren't exactly opposed to the death penalty for drug offenders.


Then why did he sign this?




> *Goode adopted the Republican Liberty Caucus Position Statement:*
> 
> As adopted by the General Membership of the Republican Liberty Caucus at its Biannual Meeting held December 8, 2000.
> 
> WHEREAS libertarian Republicans believe in limited government, individual freedom and personal responsibility;
> WHEREAS we believe that government has no money nor power not derived from the consent of the people;
> WHEREAS we believe that people have the right to keep the fruits of their labor; and
> WHEREAS we believe in upholding the US Constitution as the supreme law of the land;
> BE IT RESOLVED that the Republican Liberty Caucus endorses the following [among its] principles:
> ...






> His radical immigration policy, his support for constitutional amendments banning same-sex marriage and abortion, etc are *not* the views of Ron Paul.


He's a million times better than Ron Paul on those three issues.

----------


## Smart3

> Then why did he sign this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a million times better than Ron Paul on those three issues.


It really sickens me that your hatred of gays and women prevents you from supporting freedom.

----------


## beaven

The right candidate will step forward.  When that happens, we will all know who it is and support that person.  Drafting efforts are a waste, possibly getting a good person to take votes from a great person.

----------


## erowe1

> Drafting efforts are a waste.


Like Rand?

----------


## Confederate

> It really sickens me that your hatred of gays and women prevents you from supporting freedom.


 I posted that Goode signed a statement by the RLC that said drug policy should be handled at the state level, which is also the Constitution Party's position on the issue. I also said I much prefer his strict immigration policy and that I believe a constitutional amendment should be added to outlaw abortion.

But since I believe that the innocent unborn children shouldn't be murdered it means I hate women? $#@! you.

----------


## Spoa

Run Virgil Run! I would proudly support Virgil Goode for Congress (I'm somewhat of a paleoconservative). He would be a great addition over the neo-cons and RINOs in Congress right now. But what district does he live in???

----------


## Spoa

Here's his 2012 Issues Page: http://www.goodeforpresident2012.com/the-issues.html

I mostly agree with him on the issues. He would be a huge improvement!




> The Issues
> The Constitution: Emphasizing and following the Constitution will mean a smaller less costly government, which is vital for the future prosperity and progress of the United States.
> 
> Jobs, the Debt and Deficit: Under the Obama Administration, unemployment has soared to around 8.5 percent.  Our debt has increased by over 4 trillion dollars under the Obama Presidency, which has also given us trillion dollar deficits.  The United States can not borrow its way to prosperity.  It is incumbent on our next President to propose a balanced budget upon taking office and not ten years down the road. There will be pain, but the old saying that one will not get out of the hole by digging the hole deeper is accurate.  Nearly every department and agency will face significant cuts and some will face elimination. Veterans benefits is an example that will not be cut.  Examples of programs eliminated include the National Endowment for the Arts, No Child Left Behind, etc.  Other programs and departments, such as Foreign Aid and Education, will be slashed and trimmed.  Reducing regulations and becoming energy independent will also mean more jobs for America.  The Canada to Texas pipeline needs to be built and operational expeditiously and not delayed or stopped as the current Administration is doing.  Another way to reduce unemployment, reduce the deficit, and provide more jobs for U.S. citizens is to reduce legal immigration.  In recent years about 1.2 million green cards have been issued annually and over 60% go to foreigners who come to the United States and take jobs from American citizens.  I have proposed a moratorium (with a few minor exceptions) on issuing green cards until our unemployment rate is under 5 percent.  America has one of the most liberal immigration policies in the world and it is time for the citizens of this country to be at the head of the line for jobs.  We also need to totally end diversity visas (50,000 per year), reduce chain migration, and dramatically reduce asylees and refugees and their costs to the U.S. taxpayer.
> 
> Immigration: Illegal immigration must stop. Our borders must be secure. In Congress, I supported and cosponsored legislation to stop illegal aliens, terrorists, drug smugglers, and other criminals from coming across our Southern border. We need to utilize troops, fences, and other measures to stop the invasion from Mexico. I was the first to sponsor legislation providing for a fence along the Southern Border.  We must continue to fight for funding and for adequacy of the fence.
>         Illegal immigration costs the United States taxpayers billions every year through increased health care costs, social service utilization, emergency room fees, 
>         prison expenses, and in other areas. For example, of the 189,000 federal prisoners, 50,000 are illegal or recent aliens costing the taxpayers millions
>          of dollars for their incarceration.
> ...

----------


## Confederate

> Run Virgil Run! I would proudly support Virgil Goode for Congress (*I'm somewhat of a paleoconservative*). He would be a great addition over the neo-cons and RINOs in Congress right now. But what district does he live in???


+rep!

----------


## Spoa

How many reps in congress right now think we should abolish the Dept. of Education? How many want to withdraw our troops from overseas? How many of them support giving the UN power over our troops? How many support ending foreign aid?

Less than 50 I would bet you. We need more reps like Thomas Massie or Justin Amash. I believe Virgil Goode would be a great addition. I do hope he won't earmark though.

----------


## Confederate

> I do hope he won't earmark though.


I'm still on the fence about this. I understand Ron Paul's position on earmarks and it probably is better for Congress to appropriate the money than the executive, but it is a huge source of corruption...

----------


## Spoa

> I'm still on the fence about this. I understand Ron Paul's position on earmarks and it probably is better for Congress to appropriate the money than the executive, but it is a huge source of corruption...


I believe that if a congressman wants earmarks, he/she should present a bill with ONLY that single earmark. What frustrates me is when they stuff a bill with a bunch of earmarks that nobody even knows where the money is being sent to.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Virgil is great!! He needs to run. He'd have a great shot at winning, he'd join our guys Thomas Massie, Justin Amash, Kerry Bentivolio, Walter Jones, and Steve Stockman. 

Please like the draft page if you haven't already!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Draft...123872?fref=ts

Help us get to 100 likes !!!!

----------


## Anti-Neocon

The Constitution Party has no chance of winning.  If he wins, it's going to be as a Republican.

----------


## angelatc

> It really sickens me that your hatred of gays and women prevents you from supporting freedom.


Shut up, liberal.

----------


## Smart3

> Shut up, liberal.







> I posted that Goode signed a statement by the RLC that said drug policy should be handled at the state level, which is also the Constitution Party's position on the issue. I also said I much prefer his strict immigration policy and that I believe a constitutional amendment should be added to outlaw abortion.
> 
> But since I believe that the innocent unborn children shouldn't be *murdered* it means I hate women? $#@! you.


You refer to a large chunk of Americans as murderers, and proclaim yourself not to be a hatemonger? So you love and respect murderers? Yeah, I don't think so. My point stands sir, there's no reason to swear.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

In times like this, I wish the Ron Paul 2012 campaign was still going on just to stop all this infighting.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> In times like this, I wish the Ron Paul 2012 campaign was still going on just to stop all this infighting.


Infighting would suggest we are all on the same team.  From my observation we are not.  When the campaign broke down (whenever one sees that as occurring) there was basically a split into four different camps:

1) Those who see the successes that were had this year as further confirmation that the GOP can be reformed/restored.
2) Those who see the rejection of Ron Paul by the GOP as legitimacy for their third party goals (LP or CP)
3) Those who see the Ron Paul loss as a reason to abandon any political solution (an-caps)
4) Those who are on the sidelines waiting for the second coming of Ron Paul.

It may be an over-generalization, but that's how I see things on here.  If you take a look at a lot of the threads here, particularly those started by folks in group 1, you'll see that a decent percentage of the posts are people from one of the three other camps tearing down the topic, trying to steer people to their camp and their way of thinking.

----------


## Confederate

> You refer to a large chunk of Americans as murderers, and proclaim yourself not to be a hatemonger? So you love and respect murderers? Yeah, I don't think so. My point stands sir, there's no reason to swear.


How does hating murder = hating women?

Do you like murder?

----------


## Confederate

> It really sickens me that your hatred of gays and women prevents you from supporting freedom.


It really sickens me that your hatred for innocent unborn children prevents you supporting their freedom to live.

----------


## angelatc

> It really sickens me that your hatred for innocent unborn children prevents you supporting their freedom to live.


I suspect he supports the troops too.* I mean, what's not to love about murderers when there's a bunch of them?




*But only now that they allow gay people to kill, too.

----------


## Smart3

> How does hating murder = hating women?
> 
> Do you like murder?


If by murder you mean abortion, then yes. 




> Against the State, against the Church, against the silence of the medical profession, against the whole machinery of dead institutions of the past, the woman of today arises.
> Margaret Sanger





> It really sickens me that your hatred for innocent unborn children prevents you supporting their freedom to live.


They don't have rights, they haven't been born. I don't hate or love them, I don't feel anything when they die. They possess no value.




> I suspect he supports the troops too.* I mean, what's not to love about murderers when there's a bunch of them?
> 
> *But only now that they allow gay people to kill, too.


On the contrary, I hate the troops. It is always wrong to kill a person in the name of anything other than self-defense. Snipers are essentially murderers.

----------


## Confederate

> If by murder you mean abortion, then yes. 
> 
> They don't have rights, they haven't been born. I don't hate or love them, I don't feel anything when they die. They possess no value.


That's disgusting. So a baby has absolutely no value before it is born, even though they can feel, hear, see, dream....

Oh and here are some quotes from you hero Margaret Sanger:




> In her book The Pivot of Civilization, she advocated coercion to prevent the "undeniably feeble-minded" from procreating.





> On blacks, immigrants and indigents:
> 
> “…human weeds,’ ‘reckless breeders,’ ‘spawning… human beings who never should have been born.”  Margaret Sanger,Pivot of Civilization, referring to immigrants and poor people





> Couples should be required to submit applications to have a child, she wrote in her "Plan for Peace." Birth Control Review, April 1932





> "We do not want word to go out that we want to exterminate the Negro population," she said, "if it ever occurs to any of their more rebellious members."

----------


## Smart3

> That's disgusting. So a baby has absolutely no value before it is born, even though they can feel, hear, see, dream....
> 
> Oh and here are some quotes from you hero Margaret Sanger:


I agree with Sanger on virtually everything. The very few anti-black quotes are not actually racist, they were supported by Martin Luther King himself. MLK and Planned Parenthood

----------


## Confederate

> It is always wrong to kill a person in the name of anything other than self-defense.


Yet you have no problem with these innocents being murdered:

----------


## Uriah

> Infighting would suggest we are all on the same team.  From my observation we are not.  When the campaign broke down (whenever one sees that as occurring) there was basically a split into four different camps:
> 
> 1) Those who see the successes that were had this year as further confirmation that the GOP can be reformed/restored.
> 2) Those who see the rejection of Ron Paul by the GOP as legitimacy for their third party goals (LP or CP)
> 3) Those who see the Ron Paul loss as a reason to abandon any political solution (an-caps)
> 4) Those who are on the sidelines waiting for the second coming of Ron Paul.
> 
> It may be an over-generalization, but that's how I see things on here.  If you take a look at a lot of the threads here, particularly those started by folks in group 1, you'll see that a decent percentage of the posts are people from one of the three other camps tearing down the topic, trying to steer people to their camp and their way of thinking.


We are on the same team. There is widespread disagreement on what course of action to take next. This is the inherent problem with a group of free thinkers that followed character and principle via Ron Paul and not his personality. Paul's message brought us together and now his message carries on with us. Yet, we grew accustomed to having the same goal--winning the presidency. Now that that goal is no longer relevant most are resorting to their own habits and experience. 

We do need to find a focus point as a group. But it must be more than one candidate, one election, it must be enduring. We must be proactive towards achieving this goal not only in politics but in all others aspects of life as well. The message of liberty can reshape the culture of America and the world. It is up to us what we do with it and how we achieve our goal. First we have to agree what this goal is and at this point we are not even agreeing to disagree what our differences are.

----------


## Smart3

> Yet you have no problem with these innocents being murdered:


Indeed, they're not persons.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> We are on the same team. There is widespread disagreement on what course of action to take next. This is the inherent problem with a group of free thinkers that followed character and principle via Ron Paul and not his personality. Paul's message brought us together and now his message carries on with us. Yet, we grew accustomed to having the same goal--winning the presidency. Now that that goal is no longer relevant most are resorting to their own habits and experience. 
> 
> We do need to find a focus point as a group. But it must be more than one candidate, one election, it must be enduring. We must be proactive towards achieving this goal not only in politics but in all others aspects of life as well. The message of liberty can reshape the culture of America and the world. It is up to us what we do with it and how we achieve our goal. First we have to agree what this goal is and at this point we are not even agreeing to disagree what our differences are.


As I stated I do not believe all of us are on the same team.  For example, I am part of team 1 in my previous post and have been since the 60's.  I consider those who are part of team 2 (the 3rd party people) to be the competition, hardly on the same team. I have encountered third party types for years, and they are a nuisance (albeit a small one), but do drain resources that could be used to get quality candidates elected to office.

But hey, all in all this is an internet forum and really does not reflect what I see happening out in the real world.

----------


## Smart3

> As I stated I do not believe all of us are on the same team.  For example, I am part of team 1 in my previous post and have been since the 60's.  I consider those who are part of team 2 (the 3rd party people) to be the competition, hardly on the same team. I have encountered third party types for years, and they are a nuisance (albeit a small one), but do drain resources that could be used to get quality candidates elected to office.
> 
> But hey, all in all this is an internet forum and really does not reflect what I see happening out in the real world.


Proud to be a nuisance to you.

----------


## Confederate

> Proud to be a nuisance to you.


Enjoy being a perennial LP loser.

----------


## ican'tvote

> They don't have rights, they haven't been born.


Please explain the moral difference between killing a fetus 1 hour before birth and killing it 1 hour after birth.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> Proud to be a nuisance to you.


You are in CA, doesn't pose any nuisance to the work I am doing at all.  We have a very small LP group here, but now that the Denny's has upped their price for the Grand Slam Breakfast I'm guessing they'll disband.

----------


## Smart3

> Please explain the moral difference between killing a fetus 1 hour before birth and killing it 1 hour after birth.


It's simply the difference between a potential and actual human being. There's not much physical difference besides no longer being dependent on another human being's body to survive. 

One hour before, it's part of the woman's body, and after birth, it's not. 

I don't see the point in late abortion, but I don't believe there should be laws regarding abortion at all. It should be legal to kill the fetus throughout pregnancy.


Now in regards to infanticide, that is a difficult issue for me, I'm not sure how I feel about it but I don't consider the killing of an infant to be equivalent to the killing of a more developed human being.

----------


## Confederate

> Now in regards to infanticide, that is a difficult issue for me, I'm not sure how I feel about it but I don't consider the killing of an infant to be equivalent to the killing of a more developed human being.


Wow, I didn't think your views could be more disturbing and disgusting. Here's another -rep. 

How the hell can you say you support liberty when you don't think an infant has the same rights as all other humans. Absolutely despicable.

----------

